# Michiana trial



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

Any word on the Open or the Am ?


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Here are the Open & Amateur call backs going to the water blind.

Open: 3,6,7,9,11,13,17,18,21,28,29,32,34,39,41

Amateur: 1,3,5,7,12,13,15,18,19,20,21,23,26,29,30,31,33


----------



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

Thank you Greg for the updates ......


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Qual first and second series were run together, triple and then the blind. 

Callbacks to the 3rd.

2,9,11,12,13,16,17


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Qual 4th.


2,9,12,13,16


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Looking into my crystal ball....I think I can already guess who number 1 or 2 would be in the Q...Ha...Ha...there was a judges change at the last minute...no surprise!


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

AM results::
1 - Dealer, Marv Baumer
2 - Cody, Charlie Hines
3 - Nate, Jeff Schuett
4 - Maxi - Roger Magnusson
RJ - Dusty, C Hines

Jams: Kate - M Baumer, Babe- Lydia Fekula, Rylee - Sally Kopke, Beau - Jerry Kamphius


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

3blackdogs said:


> AM results::
> 1 - Dealer, Marv Baumer
> 2 - Cody, Charlie Hines
> 3 - Nate, Jeff Schuett
> ...


Congrats to All! Yea Nate! Go Babe!


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Congrats to Marv and Dealer on the win, and Kate with the Jam


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations Marv--does that qualify Dealer?


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Nate and Babe and your human team mates!
Your fans,
Hoss and Becky


----------



## bill barstow (Nov 14, 2003)

Open: Curtis 1st (Jumper) and 3rd (Jazzy); Ward 2nd and 4th not sure which dogs or other placements

Qual: 9,(Curtis)12,13,16 and 2

Derby starts today with two big guns Ammo(Petrovish) and Moses(Curtis) and other aspiring talent on Ward's truck

stay tuned


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

bill barstow said:


> Open: Ward 2nd and 4th not sure which dogs or other placements


Anyone one know which dogs Dave got 2nd and 4th on?


----------



## bill barstow (Nov 14, 2003)

Derby: Jeff Adams , Ammo, Moses (Curtis)

6 dogs to the 4th series

Not sure of other placements or the 4th but 3rd series got some real results


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Ammo has gotten 16 points in the last 2 weekends... Good Job


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats Marv and Dealer.


----------



## RodneyB46 (Dec 18, 2008)

go jeff!

bill thanks for being so kind,to a newbie. i enjoyed this weekend,and wanted to thank you and your wife for being so kind.as well as everyone one else


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

Rodney,
It was a real pleasure to meet you this weekend. You have a really nice young dog there. Take your time with her and have fun. Your in for a heck of a ride!
Randy Spangler


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

ErinsEdge said:


> Anyone one know which dogs Dave got 2nd and 4th on?


Wondering the same here?


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Open 2nd Ike #34, 4th Ruben #21, Flip res jam #28


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

RodneyB46 said:


> go jeff!
> 
> bill thanks for being so kind,to a newbie. i enjoyed this weekend,and wanted to thank you and your wife for being so kind.as well as everyone one else


Pat has the brains and beauty of the outfit. Bill just supplies the braun.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> 4th Ruben #21,


Alright Ruben Sandwich!  (I've always just liked this dog).


----------

